# How to survive suprecur and menopur side effects?



## fuzzybear

Hi Guys,

Quickie question.  Am vvvv excited as we are starting out first ivf/icsi cycle on Sunday . Does anyone have any tips on how to overcome the effects of the injections (having for both), who have had ivf/icsi before, please? 

A friend mentioned lavender oil for the headaches, but am not quite sure about the others. 

Best wishes to all you guys and girls out there       and a massive sprinkling of

   

to you all!

Best Wishes

Abbi xxx


----------



## mazv

Hi Abbi,

Firstly congratulations on starting your first treatment this week  Secondly not everyone gets side effects so think positive that you might not have any 

You can take paracetamol if you need to for headaches. Drink PLENTY of water during your cycle, ideally 3 litres a day. This will keep you hydrated, and hopefully prevent cramp and headaches. Not a lot you can do for the tiredness and mood swings apart from take things easy and not expect too much from yourself. Lots of people try alternative therapies to help with stress relief and relaxation; acupuncture, reflexology, hypnotherapy CDs.

Have a read through and post on the cycle buddies and peer support threads (if you haven't already) to see what others do to help as you may get lots of different suggestions on things that have worked for others.

Cycle buddies Oct/Nov ~ CLICK HERE

Peer support, during treatment ~ CLICK HERE

Best wishes for treatment 
Maz x


----------



## fuzzybear

Hi Maz,

Thanks so much for replying.  We are sooo excited  - it was just that a few people had said that they had felt really poorly, so just wanted a bit of advice, just in case  .

Am drinking shedloads of water- I feel like if someone stuck a pin in me, I might spring a leak!     Funny you should say, I was recommended acupuncture and reflexology by a friend- and started that a few months ago-it really does help with overall stress (and migraines as well)   . 

Thanks for the advice about the threads I can have a look at- will do!  

Fingers crossed for this cycle  

Best Wishes,

Abbi xx


----------



## fuzzybear

Really cute baby too xxx


----------



## mazv

Thanks Fuzzy  I think she's pretty cute too  

Hopefully you'll cope fine with side effects but like you say best be prepared. Good to hear you're drinking plenty. Know what you mean about springing a leak; think I was going through a loo roll a day during cycles    

Masses of      &  for this cycle
Maz x


----------

